# Help Please



## Jboy (Apr 20, 2012)

is it pregnant? i am very new to this and i want to leave her in the breeder box but i do not want to keep it there too long. any way to tell how long it will be? soon i hope.

thanks!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

She is extremely gravid. The front of her belly is squaring, and the gravid spot (the dark spot above the anal fin) looks reddish. You should be able to see the eyes of her young through the gravid spot. 
It's hard to be exact from a photo (or even live), but I'd guess she's ready to drop young any day now. It's close.

Nice platy by the way. I like the way she's spotted.


----------



## Jboy (Apr 20, 2012)

thank you a lot. i thought she looked pregnant from her size but i didn't see a very dark gravid spot and i thought they was suppose to be very dark.


----------



## lilmamabear (May 21, 2012)

I always shine a flashlight "through" the belly to see, its the same as if you shine a flashlight through your hand and can see all the veins. You will be able to see all the babies and their big bulgey eyes this way. I find it kinda cute, plus its how I always know for sure lol


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I usually know when my mamas are about to pop by the shape and protrusion of their belly. It will go from being the normal half-moon rounded shape to being more of a rectangle. Her belly will "square off" in the front, and in the especially in the back where her gravid spot is. From the looks of yours, I would say she is pregnant, but it really is hard to tell exactly when she will give birth. I have a female that got huge and she dropped a few fry every couple of days, without getting smaller.Then after a week or so all the rest were born and the mama's shape went back to normal (40-50 fry in a week!).Just make sure the breeder box is a comfortable, clean environment and she should be fine in there until she has them. 
I like the flashlight idea, I will have to try that


----------



## jamesk (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow that's huge. I thought it was a Molly for a minute.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, she's big. Just make sure the breeder box has clean water without stressing her too much. She's gorgeous, and she looks about to pop.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she *is* huge! I love her spots too. I love spotted fish anyway. She's just beautiful.


----------

